# master vinyl cutter agony



## apollo_mrqz (Aug 9, 2010)

so it appears that the maker of master cutters is a ghost company. it is impossible to get any type of support what soever, i searched EVERYWHERE for any information on this master xy 380p. all of the numbers i call are no good and some say that the company went out of business.
i just want to cut the designs i made in illustrator onto vinyl so ican press it onto a shirt but not knowing how to get this plotter going or even finding any drivers is becoming a nightmare. how to set the origin? the pressure? or even what type of software to use. is it possible to cut straight from illustrator? i search for plug ins but nothing supports this plotter and many companies think im making up a fake brand when i ask them about it. please some one help


----------



## Wynpotter (Jul 19, 2011)

just from the pictures of the master cutter on thier site, it looks the same cutter(or almost) as USCUTTER low end cutters. They have a series called MC Cutters, I'd call them and see if it's the same hardware with a different name.
Just a guess, that's all
Wyndham


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Drivers here but may just work for the SignGo software.

A Google search for:

master xy-380p driver "download"

Returns a fair number of possibilities along with the one I listed.


----------



## YazooComputers (Feb 17, 2013)

I use quite a few of these old machines daily. I use flexisign to cut graphics. Needed some help let me know.


----------



## VinylVillain (Feb 16, 2013)

Master Warehouse. Worldwide SignMaking Equipment Provider. Vinyl Cutter, FlexiSoftware,3D printer... try this


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

You need either sign go or win pc sign software with a dongle, not aware of any master plotters being able to cut from Corel or illy.
Setting the origin & pressure is simple with the buttons on the display panel . Up & down arrows set cut speed & left & right set pressure


----------



## apollo_mrqz (Aug 9, 2010)

YazooComputers said:


> I use quite a few of these old machines daily. I use flexisign to cut graphics. Needed some help let me know.


thank you very much. i have a question as to what cutting software to use. i noticed that flexisign has all of the bells and whistles and is priced at 1k but all im going to be using the vinyl cutter for is basic cuts of lettering mainly. im not planing to do car wraps or any graphic design with it. is there any software that will do just do cutting?


----------



## apollo_mrqz (Aug 9, 2010)

thank you. any suggestions as to which software i should get? im currently using illustrator and photoshop. and only plan to cut out simple vectors as in shapes and letters with the vinyl cutter. so im not looking for a cutting program that does more than make the cutter cut


----------



## apollo_mrqz (Aug 9, 2010)

superD70 said:


> You need either sign go or win pc sign software with a dongle, not aware of any master plotters being able to cut from Corel or illy.
> Setting the origin & pressure is simple with the buttons on the display panel . Up & down arrows set cut speed & left & right set pressure


thank you. any suggestions as to which software i should get? im currently using illustrator and photoshop. and only plan to cut out simple vectors as in shapes and letters with the vinyl cutter. so im not looking for a cutting program that does more than make the cutter cut


----------



## YazooComputers (Feb 17, 2013)

I will look but there was a basic cut program that came with mine years ago. I'm sure I could share.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

You might look for a package named Signblazer.

Not sure if it support your cutter but it's free so nothing lost if it doesn't.


----------



## Wynpotter (Jul 19, 2011)

here's a youtube that might help

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vIh9_K5v4w[/media]

Wyndham


----------



## rufreezen (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi, did you get your Master Tiger plotter going?
I bought one from ebay, and am having the same problems you are having.
I already bought Flexi 10, but discover there is no Master Tiger brand plotter in that program.
Any advice?


----------



## loowee2k5 (Feb 27, 2015)

Same g here guys, just bought a used master xy300p that's in perfect shape but looking for driver and software for this thing to work. Heard coreldraw works with most cutters. 

Any suggestions ?


----------



## rotchopf (Apr 28, 2018)

These are Vinyl Master plotters and you can download drivers for following models here:
XY-300P, XY-380P, XY-450P, XP-520, XY-540P, XY-660P

To install the Vinyl Master XY


----------



## cchambers27 (Jan 13, 2022)

rotchopf said:


> These are Vinyl Master plotters and you can download drivers for following models here:
> XY-300P, XY-380P, XY-450P, XP-520, XY-540P, XY-660P
> 
> To install the Vinyl Master XY


I have the same problem, anyone still using one of these in 2022, I have the desay master tiger 1000 any advice on driver and software would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

cchambers27 said:


> I have the same problem, anyone still using one of these in 2022, I have the desay master tiger 1000 any advice on driver and software would be greatly appreciated!


great name for a cutter

do you have any drivers at all for this cutter?

if you do, try opening your cutting program in 'compatibility mode' (xp or 7 if it used to work there)

if not download signblazer for free here, it has many drivers you can try out and maybe make work

EDIT: signblazer has 5 desay drivers, start there with the right width for your cutter


----------

